# DAREx grinder



## d-m (Jun 21, 2012)

I stopped by a pawn shop in town to day because I herd there was a tool cutter grinder in there show room. I looked at it for a bit and a sales clerk ask if she could be of any help. The price tag was 800.00 and marked as special I asked if there was air available to check the spindle for leaks we did and it felt good and leakage was what I would expect. Pluged it in ran smooth wheel looked good. I made an offer of 550.00 because I knew it had been there for almost 2 years. Clerk goes to manager, manager scratches head looks confused takes some numbers off the tag goes to computer at this point not looking happy he said yes. So I call my buddy Jeff (jeff009 on here i think) and he agrees to split it with me we live a few block away from each other and are always borrowing and using what we have. So the way we look at it we now have a 3600.00 cutter grinder for 250.00 each. Few bad things its missing the part that rides on the flute to guild the curve and there is no dressing diamond and I cant seem to find much info on the web about it. Here is a generic pic i'm hoping someone here may have some leads to a manual or some info. One thing I should add the pic is of the cuttermaster the one I found is a deckle and vary similar in design if I have time tomorrow I will go pick it up and post some pics 
Thanks Dave


----------



## ausdier (Jun 22, 2012)

This looks similar to the setup of mine.
Try searching for info on a Darex ?


----------



## d-m (Jun 22, 2012)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
Thanks ausdier one would think they would pay attention to a brand when making a purchas LOL


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 22, 2012)

Download this manual, it might give you a few hints on how to fit the dressing diamond

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/toolandcutterpdf.pdf


John


----------



## Dr Jo (Jun 22, 2012)

A lot of cutter grinders look very similair. Deckle (if it is a Deckle) do a number of cutter grinders: http://www.lathes.co.uk/deckel/page3.html, I have got the earlier SO. 

Your missing part that rides the flute, the "click", is nothing more exciting than a bit of spring steel, I use a bit of an old hacksaw blade ;D for mine.

Jo


----------



## d-m (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks gents I now have removed my head from my a## and found the info with your help it is the E90 Darex. I am heading to town in a few to pick it up. I know it is missing the stylus & stylus mount assembly, on the Darex web site they have an exploded view with all the parts and they all seem to be in stock I will see what can be shop made and what I will need to buy. 
Dave


----------



## d-m (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I got the little devil home read the manual that's on line made a stylus that will do the primary cut.Set the adjustments according to the manual chucked up a 1/2 2 flute end mill and gave it a few thou cut, wow really nice and sharp easy learning curve and even cut the end. I can see were having the DARx stylus holder would make setup much easier and faster, I will call them Monday and order it. Its not going to take care of all of are sharping needs but it will cover 70% of them. Its nice that it came with a diamond wheel too. I still have a box of 1 3/4 cutters that need to go to the grinding shop but that's OK . I'll take some pic's tomorrow.
Dave   
 woohoo1 woohoo1 woohoo1


----------



## d-m (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry guy's here are the pic's 
better late than never been busy with a new porch on the wife's office,paint 2 rooms in the house and refinish a desk for the teenage daughter I am almost back in the shop it will take me all day to clean up the mess from the projects !!!
Dave


----------



## Todd... (Aug 5, 2012)

i have one of the toolpost attachments that holds 5c collets.  it also has an air line attachment on the side.  what is the purpose of this?   also what PSI should it be run at?

Thanks


----------



## stew (Aug 6, 2012)

HI d-m,
A Fantastic Score getting that Grinder at that Price. The Grinder in Your Pictures looks like a Darex E-90. If You follow this Weblink http://www.darex.com/index.php?page...product_id=947&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6 You will be able to watch a Demo Video and also Download the Manual from the 'Manual & Support' section. I hope this Helps You out.
Happy Grinding.
All The Best stew


----------



## d-m (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Stew 
Yes its a E-90 it works nice I cobbled up a stylus for my end mills and even one for a key way cutter it worked slick. 
Todd 
That is an air spindle hoping you have been taking good care of it  I just run 125 psi or whet ever the tank has above 75 psi.
Dave


----------



## Todd... (Aug 6, 2012)

i havnt used mine yet, bought it years ago not knowing what is was.  need to build an x y table to attach to one of my grinders so i can actually use it one of these days


----------

